# Just give me a chance



## eloisedutoit (Aug 4, 2011)

I am a 33 year old white South African women. I have 14 years of Administration and customer service experience.... Why is it so hard to find a job. I have applied for over 30 positions. Am I doing something wrong? If someone would just give me a chance to prove myself.  Are there any employment agencies in New Zealand that help South Africans get jobs?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

eloisedutoit said:


> I am a 33 year old white South African women. I have 14 years of Administration and customer service experience.... Why is it so hard to find a job. I have applied for over 30 positions. Am I doing something wrong? If someone would just give me a chance to prove myself.  Are there any employment agencies in New Zealand that help South Africans get jobs?


There won't be any that specifically help South Africans over anyone else - everyone starts on a level playing field.
I know it can be frustrating - but 30 applications isn't a huge number. Were these for advertised jobs, or did you send your CV directly to the companies?

One approach might be to print a load of CVs out and get walking. Pick your area - maybe one of the large industrial estates with medium sized companies on it?

Good luck.


----------



## inka (Aug 15, 2011)

eloisedutoit said:


> I am a 33 year old white South African women. I have 14 years of Administration and customer service experience.... Why is it so hard to find a job. I have applied for over 30 positions. Am I doing something wrong? If someone would just give me a chance to prove myself.  Are there any employment agencies in New Zealand that help South Africans get jobs?


I was hotel GM and i got told by so many that i dont have NZ experience and that is why i can get a job ....and mind you i come from a country that has 70 mil visitors in year and lives of luxury tourism ...and i have UK degree....it took me 5 months and 1000 applications and no's to get me a job that i have now ...i know it dosent mean much but hang in here someone will find you and value you ....


----------

